# Is anyone else experiencing this?



## moomoobaba (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi,

I have a 2.9 year old son. He is usually such a lovely little boy (well...most of the time...he is a toddler after all!!).

We are on the two week wait now and am on cyclogest (that is messing with my moods!)  and I dunno if he can sense our stress or if it was the disruption to his routine ....he had to go to stay at my in laws on a off for the egg collection and transfer etc....but for a week now he has just been so trying.
My patience is nil and he is just winding me up non stop.
Tonight i screamed at him and now i just feel so awful.
It isnt his fault we are going through IVF and I just want everything to be happy and nice but...oh my goodness I feel at the end of my tether.


Please please someone tell me they went through similar ....


----------



## Evon (Jan 29, 2009)

I think everyone has this at some point - today for me was just lack of sleep.
DD spent all night coughing and DS 3 months old and still no routine - shouted at DD for something v minor today. Don't beat yourself up - we all have this at some point.


----------



## Jem1978 (May 17, 2011)

Ditto to what Evon said. I am not yet at treatment stage but i'm sure it is stressful times with lots on your mind. 

All i can say is try and rope in all those friends and family to help with childcare and give yourself a break- some you time. It makes the world of difference when i have felt grumpy with DD. 

Jemma


----------

